# This is the most accurate, and hysterical, analysis I have ever seen of Wagner's Ring



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Except for the fact that she says Siegmund kills Hunding, but still funny.


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

And she also fails to mention that the Tarnhelm is how Fafner becomes a dragon.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Sooner or later we all bow to Anna Russell.

She's not making it up, you know.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

I thought it was hysterical.


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

That routine is what got me interested in Wagner when I was a boy.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Remember Fafner?! Well he's a dragon now :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

gellio said:


> I thought it was hysterical.


Not to say hilarious


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Not to say hilarious


"The Ring is a monumental work - if you can make any sense out of it" :lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I first heard this classic routine on an LP record back in the '60s when the late Ms. Russell was much younger and I was just getting into Wagner. I loved it, along with her other classical music spoofs. Her brilliance lay in the fact that she was a thoroughly knowledgeable musician, trained at the Royal Academy of Music, where she discovered her comedic talents by accident. According to her, her very serious attempts at singing (with what she called her "tin voice") tended to inspire amusement among her fellow students, and at a certain point she concluded that her real talent lay in making people laugh. She had a long career as an entertainer and lived to be 94. Wiki has a good bio:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anna_Russell


----------

